# Win Kindle accessories from Trendy Digital! (Winners Announced!)



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Trendy Digital has graciously agreed to give away prizes to three lucky KindleBoards members! The prizes include:

*1. Deluxe edition of accessories kit for Kindle 2. This includes the popular MaxGuard eReader Jacket and WaterGuard Waterproof Case for Kindle 2*



View on Amazon: TrendyDigital MaxGuard Leather Cover + WaterGuard Waterproof Case for Kindle 2

*2. MaxGuard eReader Jacket for Amazon Kindle 2*



View on Amazon: TrendyDigital MaxGuard Leather Cover for Amazon Kindle 2, Black

*3. WaterGuard Waterproof Case for Kindle 2, Blue Edge*



View on Amazon: TrendyDigital WaterGuard Waterproof Case for Kindle 2

To see all of TrendyDigital's Kindle accessories, click on the logo below! Thanks, TrendyDigital.



To enter, just reply to this thread. Duplicate entries will be deleted. On Monday, May 25th, we'll draw three winners at random from your posts. Good luck!

Winners:
1 - ladyknight33 (MaxGuard leather case)
2 - SusieQ (WaterGuard waterproof case)
3 - khrunner (Accessory bundle)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm in. I have the Waterproof case and love it. Living in Florida, I wouldn't mind having a backup. Thanks Trendy Digital and Harvey.


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds awesome.  Count me in!  

And thanks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The cases look very interesting, thanks Trendy Digital and Harvey.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the waterproof case would work for a K1 so what they hey.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Im always in for free stuff


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

pick me! pick me!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Pick Me - Pick Me!!!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Ohhhh, a waterproof case?  I'd love to be included in the drawing.  Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pick me!!! 










Not Betsy. No, definitely Not Betsy.


----------



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

Please include me in the drawing.


Bob


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Robertlc,

congratulations on your first post!  Be sure to go to introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!  And check out the Book Bazaar for lots of good books by our author-members!

Betsy


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Pick me! I never win anything!!!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey, maybe soon, I'll be able to read in my leaky rowboat.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm in, I also think the waterproof case will work for my KK.


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in.  I would love to win!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm another one with a K1, but would love to try to win the waterproof case. My beach vacation is coming soon.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

If I don't win, I'll be buying a waterproof case for the beach anyway.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I really hope to w*in*


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Fingers Crossed


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the chance to win!!


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool! count me in, they all look great!


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

This is great! Thanks for the chance to win


----------



## woodjh (Mar 14, 2009)

IN!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I was thinking of getting a waterproof - think I'll wait for a bit now  

Thanks Harvey and Trendy Digital!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

It's about time I won something again so I'm in.


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

Please add my entry into the contest.  Thanks

Crodley


----------



## birdlady (Mar 31, 2009)

I want one too.  Count me in too.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice of Trendy Digital!


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I want to buy the waterproof case, maybe I can win one instead! Yay! lol


----------



## HedgeHog (May 7, 2009)

Yea! I'm the winner! WhoooHoooo!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow Harvey. That's totally awesome of them! Count me in too.

EllenR


----------



## Lare58 (Mar 27, 2009)

In


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Would love a case, especially the waterproof one


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Do what'nsoever you want to do with me, Brer Fox, but please, please, please! Don't throw me in that briar patch!


----------



## Lynne_R (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in.  Thank you!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## sparkybish (May 14, 2009)

Wheeeeeeeeee!  I'm in!


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

What a great idea!  Here's my entry

KH


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Count me in!
I would have said I am throwing my hat in the ring, but I was afraid Betsy might come after me for hat abuse!


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## blade (May 4, 2009)

I'm in.

Thx.
AJ


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks TrendyDigital and Harvey. The jacket looks perfect for reading and taking notes. The notepad should come out easily for those who are left handed. I saw on the TrendyDigital site that the waterproof case is meant for either K1 or K2. 

Count me in.
Thanks,
Anna


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Woo Hoo,  yea for TrendyDigital!

Here goes another contest that I enter and don't win


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Wow, I'm new here but very interested. Regardless, I'll probably be purchasing one of these in the next month or two.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## Judi905 (May 17, 2009)

Count me in sounds good.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Since the waterproof case fits the K1 and the K2, count me in!


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

Count me in, too!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sign me up.  I'm always looking for useful accessories for my K.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

That looks awesome.  Throw my name in the pot, too.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

These look really cool.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

<pick me, pick me, pick me, pick me>


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

Sign me up, please.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Count me in.  Thanks for the chance to win something.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

You had me at hello waterproof.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Count me in too.  And, oh, do please pick me!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

count me in, the MaxGuard eReader Jacket  look so cool.
Thanks.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks, Trendy Digital!  I do like the case with the notepad on the other side.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd love to have the waterproof bag, it'd be so handy for camping.  My daughter's 3rd birthday is May 25th.  Who knows, maybe the 25th is a lucky day for me!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Me too, please! Thanks, Trendy Digital


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, how nice!  Count me in!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome!  Count me in, please.


----------



## ErinS (Mar 7, 2009)

What great prizes! Count me in.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Trendy Digital and Harvey for the contest. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I was planning on buying one for the summer lake/pool time.  Maybe I can win one instead!


Maxx


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Trendy Digital... I like the idea of a waterproof Kindle2!  Count me in please!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Count me in too please  

I would love a waterproof case for my Kindle.

Lynn M


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Going to the beach soon, and the pool for the summer. I think I might need a waterproof holder. I already know I want one!


----------



## Dalene (Feb 1, 2009)

Me! Me! Me! I'm in.

Dalene


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool prizes! Please enter me.

Melissa


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Count me in  Trendy Digital's cases look GREAT! 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm in!

Thanks Trendy Digital


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh goody.  Another chance to win another accessory.
Paula ny


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like something I can really use so count me in!

patrisha


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Count me in too!

Thanks to Trendy Digital and Harvey!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Count me in. Thanks Trendy Digital.


----------



## bfc2345 (May 13, 2009)

Oooh, I'm going to the beach in June! These accessories would be great to win! Thanks for offering the prizes!
Belinda


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I want to enter. Thanks Trendy Digital.


----------



## jgbex (Mar 6, 2009)

Count me in.  Thanks Trendy Digital!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not one to miss out on a chance to win something. I'm in too!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I would enter...but I have a KK.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Count me,I am In for sure!

I have looked into that waterproof bag several times and wanted to buy it for when I take my aquatic adventures (long bubble baths) so now maybe I can win it!


----------



## BarryJ (Mar 10, 2009)

in


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Could definitely use a waterproof case!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm open to new experiences, and I have never won a Trendy Digital Kindle 2 MaxGuard eReader Jacket 
before! Count me in, and thanks!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Rainy season has just begun. Waterproof sounds good.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in.  Thanks.


----------



## Leises (May 8, 2009)

Please count me in.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Pick me, pick me!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Woohoo! Thank you Trendy Digital, I'm in.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

count me in


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm replying.  I never win, but....I'm replying.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Wow cool.Luv finding about new products, and my Kindles luv it too hehehe

Thanks Trendy digital and Harvey


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

Ooo! Prizes. Thanks for offering them.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sign me up! I don't have a K2, but DD does!   Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

It's too bad us Kindle 1 owners are being left out.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

The waterproof case is on my wishlist, so count me in too!!

Susie


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

in, this is great!


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I am in!!!! I so want the waterproof cover! 

Thanks Harvey and trendy Digital!


----------



## pile of monkeys (Apr 1, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## chigrl (Dec 16, 2008)

I read in the tub, I need the water proof case PLEASE....
Thanks


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## skeeterman10 (Feb 26, 2009)

I like winning! count me in.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love to WIN but I never do! PLEASE pick ME!


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I would love to win one of their waterproof bags!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> It's too bad us Kindle 1 owners are being left out.


Agreed


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Will the waterproof case protect against toddler spills? LOL 

Add me to the drawing please...


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you Harvey and Trendy Digital!  What fun! Please count me in.


----------



## Basketmaker Amy (Apr 1, 2009)

Count me in!  I have their waterproof bag and love it!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh how exciting this would be a nice Memorial Day Surprise.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Please count me in!  
  Thanks Trendy Digital for the this chance!!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Count me in - and thanks for another cool giveaway!


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Oooh, I love my waterproof case and was planning on getting for my hubby. Think I'll wait a bit.


----------



## kendall83 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd love to give them a try.  Count me in.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's my reply.  My sister never returned my waterproof case so I need another one.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

very cool, I am in!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Count me in too, please.

I love my Trendy Digital waterproof case.  It was great in high winds reading on the beach last week.  If I win that, my husband would love it (to go with the Kindle he will get later this year).

I have been eyeing the e-reader jacket - it would be great to win one. (please, please)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Count me in, too. Thanks!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

My beloved K2 really needs these items. Please pick her! She would be SO grateful.

Kathy


----------



## Flynpigs (Mar 3, 2009)

I would love a chance to win. Thanks!


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, me too!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice. I could use any one of them.

Karen


----------



## amanda924 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please count me in as well!
Great contest! Thanks for having it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The waterproof bag will work for the K1 or K2 or anything else that would fit into the bag. So if a K1 owner wins the waterproof bag (offered in two of the prizes) they are golden. 

So thanks for the oppertunity to winning free stuff.


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

I like to win things!!!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Count me in too - those look nice.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Woo hoo...count me in  Thanks!*


----------



## Monica 2600 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds great. Thanks!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

count me in


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Count me in for the drawing!  Thanks!


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

count me in just my luck i just bought one


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Consider me entered.


----------



## amilton (Apr 29, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes!  I'm here.  Pick me!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Woot! Please put my name in the hat! Thanks!


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

How cool this is.  Putting my name in the hat as well.

Christian


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice offer!  According to the TrendyDigital site, looks like the waterproof case will fit the K1.  So I would love to put my name in.  

(If my name is picked for the reader jacket, kindly pick another name and award it to a K2 owner).


----------



## Tango (May 22, 2009)

Pick me!!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, boy!  I love a chance to win something.  Thanks!


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Please include me too!


----------



## Gemini44 (May 3, 2009)

Count me in too!  Thanks.


----------



## sport91 (May 6, 2009)

I'll bite.  New accessories for free - wheeeeee!


----------



## sheba (Dec 4, 2008)

cool...i'm in! the waterproof one would be great for when I go to Corpus Christi this summer.

-sheba


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Count me in too.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm in....thanks!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice for poolside... my kids like to splash me while I am reading!
Kdawna


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

*Way Cool!!! Count me in!!!*


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Count me in too please.


----------



## mackmom (May 22, 2009)

Enter me!


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

Great for bathtub this year, and Iraq next - the waterproof one would keep the dust out! Count me in!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I live in Florida. I love the ocean and the pool. I scuba dive. I don't believe in using umbrellas. I agree wholeheartedly with the Sylvia Plath quote, "There must be quite a few things that a hot bath won't cure, but I don't know many of them."

In other words, I could _really_ use a waterproof case for my first-generation Kindle. 

Thanks so much, Harvey and TrendyDigital!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

why not, count me in.
sylvia


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool! count me in please!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

mackmom said:


> Enter me!


LOL!


----------



## eirual (Mar 8, 2009)

I love the idea of a waterproof case - count me in.


----------



## jemaria (May 24, 2009)

I would love that waterproof case.  What a great idea!  Enter Me.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

One more day to enter! We'll draw the winner on Monday. Good luck all!


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you so much to KB and Trendy Digital!  Please count me in!

::: crossing toes... as it's too tough to type with crossed fingers and I can't read if I cross my eyes :::


----------



## tonytk (May 24, 2009)

count me in too please, thanks


----------



## Becks (Feb 21, 2009)

I planned on getting the waterproof one soon, so maybe I can just win it! Thanks


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Fantastic!  Any one of those would come in handy for me.  Please enter me


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Count me in too.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I looove reading in the bathtub, and I've been taking a chance using a regular Ziploc bag. My baby would be much safer with a Trendy Digital waterproof case, so I'm entering!

Thanks for the chance to win this, Harvey!


----------



## veeboo (Apr 9, 2009)

Waterproof case? Awesome! 

I'm in too!


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I'm in! I've had my K2 for one week and have yet to get a case for it. Hope I win


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome kay-dee, now go and introduce yourself to us.  At this moment you are our very newest member.

WELCOME!


----------



## ibda1girl (May 24, 2009)

this is so exciting!  I'm awaiting the arrival of my first Kindle and the accessories would be awesome!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Please enter me as well!


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd like to be entered as well, please.  I have an upcoming family vacation to Lake Leelanau in July & this would be perfect!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If the ones they are offering will work for the K1 then count me in.  I was planning on ordering one in purple this week anyway.  Maybe now I won't have to order one.  

Good luck everyone.
deb


----------



## sobk2 (Mar 25, 2009)

I love accessories, so I could always use another case.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

When is the drawing?

Maxx


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Right now! Stand by for our three winners!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our winners of these fine cases have been chosen. See the KindleBoards blog for the announcement!

*http://www.kboards.com/blog*

Congrats to our three winners! And thank you to Trendy Digital for offering these cases for this KindleBoards drawing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations winners.  And thank you to Trendy Digital. 
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats!!!!

ladyknight33 
SusieQ 
khrunner


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats ladyknight33,Susie Q and khrunner


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations to our winners!

This is such a wonderful website, thank you Harvey for creating this place, and thank you Trendy Digital for the contest!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Trendy Digital and Harvey....also to all the KB members!!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats winners!! Thanks to Harvery and trendy digital and anyone else that helps make all this happen!!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations winners! And thank you Harvey and Trendy Digital for the contest!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, thanks Harvey, for taking time out of your holiday to pick and announce the winners.  
As always, Kindleboards is a great place.
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay for our winners.

Being happy for someone else is almost as good as being  happy for yourself.

Yippee.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

A loser again, but CONGRATULATIONS to those lucky winners!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

[ I never win anything  sniff ]

Congrats to the three winners! Yea for you!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> Oh yeah, thanks Harvey, for taking time out of your holiday to pick and announce the winners.
> As always, Kindleboards is a great place.
> deb


Second that! Such fun, thanks much, Harvey and Trendy Digital.
Congrats to all the lucky winners!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations, everyone who won, and a big "thank you" to Harvey and TrendyDigital for yet another awesome contest!


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!!!
Thank You Harvey and Trendy digital for another contest.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats winners!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

jah said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> ladyknight33
> SusieQ
> khrunner


Oh my GOSH!!! I won!?! SO very thrilled as I really need/want that waterproof case! Thanks so much Harvey and Trendy Digital! This place is the bestest!!!
  
Susie


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you all for participating in this fun contest!
Big thanks to Harvey for organizing this drawing and made the holiday a little bit more memorable.
Congratulations to the winners and the prize will be sent out soon once the mailing addresses are received from Harvey.


Kevin2088
TrendyDigital.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you, Kevin, for the prizes!  And for being a member of KindleBoards. . . . don't be a stranger!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, Kevin, thank you so much for your generosity in donating these wonderful prizes! I know I'm thrilled to be getting the waterproof case! Just another reason I love this forum!!

Susie

PS-does this case also fit Kindle1?? *fingers crossed*


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners! How awesome is that?? 

EllenR


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Congrats to the winners *


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Anne said:


> Congrats ladyknight33,Susie Q and khrunner


WOW!!! I can't believe I won the bundle! This is TOO COOL.  My wonderful K2 will be dressed and protected for all occasions. A huge thank you to Kevin from TrendyDigital and to Harvey and to the Kindle Boards Community. I'm so glad I found you all. Thanks too for all the congratulations - you folks are the greatest!

KH


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you  Kevin. I am so excited I still can't believe that I won.


----------

